# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Heteranthera Zosterifolia 'Stargrass'



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_Plant name_: *Heteranthera Zosterifolia* Stargrass

First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_Light_: medium - very high 
_Growth_: very fast 
_Demands_: easy 
_Pruning_: cut and replant 
_Water hardness_: doesnÂ´t seem to matter 
_Specials_: when adjusting to your tank, some leaves may turn black.
_Propagation_: side shoots

_Experiences_: with 3 WPG this plant was growing over 1 inch per day. 
It had to be trimed 1 or 2 time a week to prevent it from touching the surface.

_Planting_: If you want to build an extremely dense bush, plant about two to three stems together.

*ORIGINAL POST BY EKIM*
http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1475

[This message was edited by Ghazanfar Ghori on Fri February 07 2003 at 07:48 AM.]

[This message was edited by ekim on Mon January 19 2004 at 03:02 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I removed this plant from my main tank due to it's high maintenance, but I through a few stems into a 10 gallon tank which gets almost no attention, it has 1 wpg no co2.....

Anyway I saw this little flower today!


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

lovely flowes ekim..

here is some of emmersed growth.









It was on a micro "green-house", I had to remove it from the 12:00 o'clock sun, I forgot some glossosigma, and when I arrived to rescue my glosso, inside the recipient it was more than 70ÂºC ...cooked glosso..


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I am also doing this, Antonio (however not with heteranthera). Just put the greenhouse in a place where it is light enough but doesn't have any sunlight. Just put it in the shade









You don't need so much light, and temperature doesn't go up so much!!

What plants are you growing like this? I am growing rotala rotundifolia (very easy to do!!), bacopa carolineana, some glosso and Hemianthus micranthemoides.

BTW, great pictures ekim !! Must be great to achieve this in a tank with just 1 wpg...

Sven


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Sven, I am trying to grow glosso, hemianthus micranthemoides, and of course heteranthera.
I have also some hygrophila stricta growing emmersed, but I really don't need to put it on micro green-house, it grows very well without anything, just like a normal plant on a vase.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

My Heteranthera Zosteraefolia is sending tonnes of side shoot instead of growing in height. It looks kind of ugly since it is surrounded by tall plants that are 10x the height. Any idea what is causing this to happen? I don't need a dense bunch of 2 inch tall plants. It is getting full light at the moment. I will have to start trimming the other plant soon to keep it them from shading it.

I have to break the shoots off and plant them apart to keep them from melting.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Edge, 

Stargrass tends to grow more horizontally
under high light. It should not remain two
inches high though. It's grows into a large
bush. 
What I have noticed with stargrass is that
when you put a clipping in a tank it likes,
it will spend the first couple of weeks
sending sideshoots and "runners" to colonize
as much space as possible before gaining
much height. After this point, it seems to grow
upward and outward very rapidly and will need
constant pruning.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

GUAU, I didnÂ´t know that hetherantera had this beautifull flowers








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

We need new stargrass pics! Anyone?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is one pic. I have only had this plant for about two months now. I will get some better pics soon. This plant seems to grow very fast under CO2 and grows fine in low tech tanks.









Hawk


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Mine had dark/black tips, lacking in NO3?


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Star Grass emmersed flowers



























Jeffrey


----------

